# Gura Gear launches their latest bag, the Gura Gear Kiboko City Commuter 18L+



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 24, 2022)

> Gura Gear has officially launched their latest bag, the Gura Gear Kiboko City Commuter 18L+. This bag hits all the marks of what you’d expect from the Kiboko line of bags along with some new features and advancements.
> We have been using this backpack for a couple of weeks now and there is a ton to like.
> Full Disclosure: Gura Gear sent us the bag for free but without any expectations of whether or not we’d even post about it.
> As with all Kiboko bags, the City Commuter is super light, so you’re carrying the weight of your gear, not the weight of your bag.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 24, 2022)

Looks decent but at 18L it might be too small for carrying decent sized kit.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 24, 2022)

Chaitanya said:


> Looks decent but at 18L it might be too small for carrying decent sized kit.


I have been using it with an R5, 28-70, 50L, 85L and an XPS15, with space to spare. Normally I wouldn't have both primes with me, but I was just trying things out. It's definitely not for a safari and could be tight for some event photographers.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 24, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I have been using it with an R5, 28-70, 50L, 85L and an XPS15, with space to spare. Normally I wouldn't have both primes with me, but I was just trying things out. It's definitely not for a safari and could be tight for some event photographers.


I generally have my macro setup(100mm Macros, extension tubes, 28mm and 50mm MF lenses with reverse rings, flash and trigger) plus few essentials which get quite cramped for 18L sized bags. These days I use camera insert in my 35L hiking pack.


----------



## Del Paso (Aug 24, 2022)

I'm just about to visit a city, with a Mindshift Backlight 18L.
For me, the ideal size.
Holds (easily!): Leica M + 35mm, 75mm and 18mm
EOS 5 D IV + EF 14mm, EF 135mm and 24 TSE (with lens-shades)
A light jacket, spare batteries, a 25mm close-up ring, water 1L, Michelin guide vert.
I happen to hate huge backpacks when visiting cities (think of entering china-stores, patisseries, restaurants etc...).
And I use exclusively rear-opening backpacks.


----------



## ag25 (Aug 25, 2022)

Was also sent the bag to test, Made a video about it if you're interested in another take.





Was able to fit my R5 w/ 24-70 attached an RF 70-200 f2.8 and my Air2S. 

Solid day bag and definitely a unique design if you want something that's not your typical camera bag.
Not sure I would try to fit multiple camera bodies, but then again this is more of an "everyday" bag and not one you would necessarily bring to a studio shoot.


----------



## Blue Zurich (Aug 25, 2022)

After a year of use I am finally coming to really like my rolltop bag (Tenba Futon) however the Gura Gear 2 clasps solution might be what has always bugged me about mine (only having one). Nice looking bag.


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 26, 2022)

Hmm... I wonder how it would compare to a Thinktank Streetwalker?


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 26, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I have been using it with an R5, 28-70, 50L, 85L and an XPS15, with space to spare. Normally I wouldn't have both primes with me, but I was just trying things out. It's definitely not for a safari and could be tight for some event photographers.


 Interior depth is only 4 inches, which is fine for a R5/R5 and a 70-200/100-500 on its side. Were you able to store the lenses vertically? 4" in the diagram seems a little too small for the 15-35 or 24-70 f/2.8s.


----------



## Peterzak (Sep 2, 2022)

The side access nice but can you get a canon R5 out easily (I.e. without having to wrestle with it)?

I have one of the Gura Gear's butterfly bags as I have a 600 lens and love everything about it


----------

